# Northeast Tenn



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Open callback to LB
3,5,7,8,9,11,12,13,15,17,18,19,22,23,27,28,29,32,33,38,42

22 dogs start 8:00 am


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/H John Russell & Bay Blue's All American Girl "Libby" for capturing 2nd place in the derby at the Northeast TN RC on 10/05/12. What an exciting team, keep up the great work.

Sorry don't know other placements.


----------



## Scott Sutton (Jul 5, 2008)

I know who won the derby! Justin Allen (claimsadj) and his Shaq pup Juice! Congrats Bud!!!


----------



## whitefoot (Aug 19, 2010)

Scott Sutton said:


> I know who won the derby! Justin Allen (claimsadj) and his Shaq pup Juice! Congrats Bud!!!


Haha...of course he did. I wasn't there.


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Open to WB
5,8,9,11,12,1317,18,19,22,23,27,29,33,40

Amt to LB
1,3,4,5,7,9,10,11,12,17,18,19,23,24,25,26,28,30,32


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Open to WM 8 dogs
11,12,17,18,22,27,33,40

Amt to WB 12 dogs
1,3,4,10,11,12,18,24,25,26,32,33


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Amt to WM 8dogs
1,3,4,10,11,26,32,33

Open places
1- 27
2- 22
3- 33
4- 12
Ram -11
Jam
17,18,40


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

If the open results are correct, I believe the 2nd gives Trav his FC. Congrats Chad and Trav.


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

mikebeadle said:


> If the open results are correct, I believe the 2nd gives Trav his FC. Congrats Chad and Trav.


Correct. Trav now has his FC. Way to go team Baker!


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations to Bruce Hall for winning the Am with Sweets!


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations Chad on the new FC and Bruce on the Am win with Sweets!


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

*Congratulations Bruce and Sweets! The win gives Sweets her AFC and qualifies her for the National Amateur.*


----------



## Awilley (Sep 20, 2005)

*Congratulations Bruce and "Sweets"!*



lbbuckler said:


> *Congratulations Bruce and Sweets! The win gives Sweets her AFC and qualifies her for the National Amateur.*


Does anyone know the rest of the Amateur placements???


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Congratulations on your Titles gents.


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

Congratulations Chad and Trav on your FC and to Bruce and Sweets on your AFC! Congratulations to Al and Pow for qualifying for the National. I enjoyed meeting and speaking with many of you this weekend. Thank you to all contestants who came to Northeast Tennessee to run. 

Placements are now posted on EE.
Trudie


----------



## Awilley (Sep 20, 2005)

*Tubby and Martha*



truka said:


> Congratulations Chad and Trav on your FC and to Bruce and Sweets on your AFC! Congratulations to Al and Pow for qualifying for the National. I enjoyed meeting and speaking with many of you this weekend. Thank you to all contestants who came to Northeast Tennessee to run.
> 
> Placements are now posted on EE.
> Trudie


Congratulations to Martha Russell and Tubby. Way to go!!! What a great team!


----------

